# Ipad se plante plus souvent apres ouverture d Apps



## Richard_Randegg (12 Février 2011)

Bonjour

depuis quelques semaines (principalement apres installation de Snow leopard sur mon Imac) je constate que l Ipad (et non l Imac) se plante de plus en plus souvent lors de l utilisation d Apps (par exemple Guitar pro).
Cela ne m arrivait pas avant...
Est ce que je fais une fausse manipulation ?

merci de votre aide

Cordialement

Richard


----------



## Esaie75 (20 Août 2012)

Il fait soit le réinitialiser ou appuyer 15 secondes sur le bouton principale et en même temps le vont on de verrouillage. Il s'éteindra.


----------

